# crimine contro l'umanità



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

*"Ho bruciato un Picasso. Volevo salvare mio figlio"
„**Ha bruciato quadri di Picasso, Monet, Matisse, Gauguin e Freud per un valore stimato di circa 200 milioni di euro. E lo ha fatto per cancellare le prove del furto commesso dal figlio al museo cittadino Kunsthal di Rotterdam avvenuto nel 2012.
Una donna romena, di nome Olga Dogaru, ha confessato agli inquirenti il delitto perpetrato contro la legge e il mondo dell'arte.*
*Capolavori come la "Testa di Arlecchino" di Pablo Picasso, la "Donna che legge" di Henri Matisse e "Waterloo Bridge" di Claude Monet, oltre a "Donna con gli occhi chiusi" di Lucien Freud andati in fumo per sempre.
**ROTTERDAM, 18 LUGLIO 2013 *- Profonda ferita nel mondo dell'arte. *Sette quadri *di rinomati artisti della storia furono rubati lo scorso ottobre 2012 dal *museo Kunsthal di Rotterdam*. Si trattava di dipinti di *Monet, Matisse, Picasso, Gaugin, Lucian Freud *e *Meijer de Haan*. Una prestigiosa refurtiva tra le venti opere rubate nel più grande furto d'arte mai messo a segno nei Paesi Bassi.I ladri erano di origine rumena, alcuni di loro furono arrestati, tranne uno, che riuscì a tornare in Romania con i dipinti, che avevano un valore che oscillava tra i 50 ed i 100 milioni di euro.Pochi giorni fa la confessione da parte di una donna rumena, *Olga Dugaru*, madre del rapinatore ricercato, che ha dichiarato di avere *bruciato in un forno i quadri*, per sbarazzarsi di questa preziosa refurtiva dopo che il figlio era finito in manette da poco. La polizia ha verificato di persona che tra la cenere ancora presente nel forno c'erano chiodi, resti di tela e vernice.I quadri erano ancora lì, nella casa del rapinatore, perché i ladri non erano riusciti a venderli, motivo che ha spinto la madre del ragazzo a bruciarli per non rischiare il carcere.La confessione le è costata però un processo, previsto per il prossimo 13 agosto, a cui parteciperanno come imputati anche due ladri sospetti e quattro presunti complici.Intanto ben* sette capolavori insetimabili del patrimonio artistico mondiale* che facevano parte della collezione privata della Triton Foundation per la mostra "Avanguardie", sono andati perduti per sempre. I quadri erano: _Testa di Arlecchino_ di Pablo Picasso del 1971; _La lettrice in bianco e giallo_ di Henri Matisse del 1919; _Waterloo Bridge_ e_Charing Cross bridge_ di Claude Monet, entrambi del 1901; _Donna davanti una finestra aperta_ di Paul Gauguin del 1888; _Autoritratto_ di Van Meyer de Haan e _Donna con gli occhi chiusi_ del 2002 di Lucien Freud. In foto: uno dei quadri rubati, "Il ponte di Waterloo" di Claude MonetView attachment 7227

*“


*


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Sì, è davvero un crimine contro l'umanità. Pensa che io arrivo al punto che se avviene un terremoto in qualche parte del mondo, soffro di più se vien giù qualche monumento che per le vite umane spezzate. Le vite umane si rifanno, la morte è intrinseca a qualsiasi cosa sia viva. Invece un'opera d'arte muore per sempre. E' irrecuperabile, è sottratta a un grande passato e a un grande futuro. 
Il delitto più grande dell'Italia è davvero quello di non valorizzare e aver cura del nostro patrimonio. Questo mi fa detestare spesso il nostro pese e tanto tanto tanto amare ... la Francia!


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

il pensiero che molte opere siano andate distrutte per sempre è terrificante; è bastato il gesto sciagurato di una donna per perdere un patrimonio di tutti.


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

mi hai fatto una domanda, la risposta è sì. avrei preferito non scriverlo, ma l'ha fatto qualcuno per me. pazienza.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

quale domanda?


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva;bt8831 ha detto:
			
		

> quale domanda?


 :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2013)

Tutti i giorni qualcosa va in fiamme e viene sottratto all'umanità. E nessuno piange.

I quadri bruciati sono nei ricordi di coloro che li hanno osservati e agli altri non importa, se non per i soldi. E questi si ristampano.

L'arte va vissuta, non sterilmente conservata. Quando non ha più vita e non esprime più nulla, allora diventano oggetti commerciali e come tali sono destinati a scomparire per sempre ... o perché qualcuno li segreta nelle sue sale e collezioni, o perché qualcuno li ruba.

Se poi qualcuno particolarmente stupido ci mette lo zampino è soltanto l'aggiunta di un altro puntino alle "i" già troppi.

Io amo l'arte perché la esercito, perché qualcuno ascolta o guarda, ma appena nasce una nuova melodia, della vecchia non me ne faccio nulla. Qualcuno ascolta e la usa come gli pare, ma il più scompare.

Se scompare una bella melodia commerciale, allora ci sono terribili danni contabili alle speranze economiche, ma le melodie belle si rifaranno, e così anche i bei quadri!


----------

